# air blower bust



## donwatson (6 Jul 2016)

The rubber bellows that supplies air to blow the dust away on my Parkside machine has broken.
I called Einhelltools and they offered the bellows at 80 pence plus £3.49 P&P and 5 weeks delivery from Germany.
Is there an other option available ?
I was thinking of buying an Aquarium air pump and fitting it. anyone done this ?
Any help/suggestions/comments welcome


----------



## Claymore (6 Jul 2016)

Don, can you post a photo of your blower...... i have a Parkside scrollsaw that i use as a sanding machine so don't use the blower  if its the same you can have it and i'll pop it in the post if ya PM me your address.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Claymore (6 Jul 2016)

ps it should be easy to remove? if not no worries i have a gert big hammer lol


----------



## NazNomad (6 Jul 2016)

I use an aquarium pump on mine. Never looked back. 

I also used the flexible pipe from my old saw, it places the air EXACTLY where I need it.


----------



## scrimper (6 Jul 2016)

My diamond was fitted with an aquarium pump as standard. it works fine.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (6 Jul 2016)

I think airpum is much better. You have constant blow of air.

I use Apr 300






Or try Aco-009 the results shuld be outstanding....


----------



## loftyhermes (7 Jul 2016)

When my blower packed up I used a dogs squeeky toy rugby ball and mounted it under the lower arm, removed the squeeker and stuck the hose in the hole, works just as good as the original one.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## donwatson (7 Jul 2016)

Thanks for all the replies chaps. I will get a picture off to claymore as it seems the most likely thing. I still have in mind an aquarium pumb as they are available around £7 or £8.
Don W
I will get pics later for you Brian. I seem to be in the midst of this winter vomiting virus thingy.


----------



## scrimper (7 Jul 2016)

loftyhermes":d6crvq1d said:


> When my blower packed up I used a dogs squeeky toy rugby ball and mounted it under the lower arm, removed the squeeker and stuck the hose in the hole, works just as good as the original one.
> happy scrolling
> Steve



*100% brilliant!* As a scrimper I fully approve.


----------



## donwatson (7 Jul 2016)

Brian,
Here is a couple of pics.















I have sent a PM


----------



## Claymore (7 Jul 2016)

Email sent Don.
Brian


----------



## donwatson (8 Jul 2016)

Thanks Brian,
The parcel has just arrived and I am mightily pleased with you.
The bellows is the same so I can fit that right away.
The air nozzle is a different fitting so I will keep that as a spare for anyone who needs it, I may put it on the site somewhere if there is a " free to a good home " thread.
The 2 sanding strips are new to me. Where did you get them and do the need anything solid at the back to push against ?











Thanks again Brian
Mods. I know why this post has yesterdays date and time, I just wiped the the 2 liner that was here.


----------



## donwatson (10 Jul 2016)

As a rsult of the gifts I received from claymore  
I have an air blower pipe fitting for a Parkside saw that is surplus to requirements FTAGH

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (10 Jul 2016)

Hi Don,
Glad they came in useful, regarding the sanding strips I think they are made by Pegas but cannot remember where i got them, it was online from a UK supplier so will try and track them down.
You don't need to put anything behind them, just make sure you tension them so they give a little when you press on them. I use them for fine sanding in narrow cuts and they seem to last for ages. Not expensive either.
Have fun
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (10 Jul 2016)

http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk ... 3_149.html


----------



## donwatson (10 Jul 2016)

Thanks for that naznomad I will be ordering from them soon anyway. Will just need to expand the list.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (10 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":2ryzhkit said:


> http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk/scroll-sanders-files-c-103_149.html



Cheers Naz your a star! =D> I have been trying to find that website but had no luck and they are Olsen not Pegas as i stated oooooooooooooooooooppppppppsss #-o 

Cheers
Brian


----------

